# Important petition



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't know if this has been posted here already, but in the event that it hasn't been, please read, sign and forward the petition to prevent a street in NY from being named after cop killer, Mumia Abu Jamal.

http://www.gopetition.com/online/10918.html

Thanks and be safe.

Kate


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good post Kate! Glad to see you around!!! PUNK!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That scumbag was the doll of the left for a long while.
I thought maybe they moved on to some other America-hating, cop-killing, baby-raping shit-bag. So now they want to name a street after the puke. Priceless.
Where the hell is Bloomberg on this?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Read about one of his biggest supporters a few years ago.
Ben & Jerry's

http://kwflatbed.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

He's off making money somewhere...We want Rudy back!!! RUDY in '08!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What a syphilitic pos. Next, they'll want to name a street after Saddam or UBL...nice (and smart) country, this amerika.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref said:


> RUDY in '08!!!


Not me Kate - I'd like to keep my guns...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I like Rudy..he would never win though...it's gonna be Hilary vs. McCain...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm afraid you might be right.
But even more fearful is Hillary the Devil \ Obama.
That will be unbeatable.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree...I'm going for McCain..I refuse to let a democRAT into head office...i don't care their race/sex/creed/religion...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

John (the Manchurian Candidate) McCain and Rudy (the Prostate) Guiliani are RINO posers. I will not vote for either. If the RNC runs one of those clowns, I will do something I've never done since I was eighteen: I will stay home and let the democrats take the cake and destroy whats left of America.

Since the "American People", so-called, do not have the stomach to fight the Mooselimb Hoard, they no longer deserve liberty. The war is lost. Ladies, you are just property. Guys, get used to sticking your collective ass in the air five times a day worshipping satan. 

You voted for it.

I am surprised, Kttref, that you'd vote for either of those RINO marxists.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with Kate and Ken. Don't let your friends vote for:








</IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

McCain and Rudy are the "Looney Left".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See the thing is, I know it's gonna be McCain vs. Hilary..and I absolutely DO NOT want the democrats in the White House...I don't think the options for president right now are good at all...but if those are the cards I'm delt, I'm going to play what I have...ya know?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> dcs, How is McCain the Manchurian candidate? I believe it was James Stockdale who was labled the Manchurian Candidate after his press confrence in the Hanoi Hilton that actuly let us know that the POW's were being tourtured......


As a result of that very torture of which you speak, Charlie broke McCains brain, thus the Manchurian Candidate reference (see the Frank Sinatra movie of the same name). Make no mistake, I have nothing but respect for John M. and his service, but I have nothing but derision for his activities in the senate. He sides with the marxists on many votes, standing against his own party, and against conservatives in particular. He is not a republican, and certainly not a conservative. Just as we wouldn't hunt with a "gun-shy" dog, neither do we want a "gun-shy" president at this point in history.

Kttref, he will do the same things Hillary would do...is that okay just because there is an "R" after his name? At least if we had a democrat in the white house, the media may allow him to wage war. If the occupant of the WH has a "D" after his name, the media will give him a big pass...what we need now is another Truman.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Truman was a decisive leader. Are you suggesting we should have left the peninsula to the communist north? I have a marine friend who was trapped at Chosin...I'm sure he would be interested in how his time, and the lives of his confederates were wasted, just so you and your ilk could live in "peace".

All of you who own korean cars, stabbing american car companies in the back, can thank the marines. Because of their sacrifice you have the choices to destroy america today...heroes. There is no reason today to to buy a non-american car...except your own hate of america. Move to Cuba, you douche-bags.

I am thankful that I was not trapped at the Chosin with a person of your mindset, USMCMP5811.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

There is no such thing as an american car any more! Parts are made all over the world and even companies like Dodge are owned buy companies out side the U.S.[Germany]. Theres no reason to be upset by people driving foreign cars.That a very old view of the world.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

No you have a good point..a D or an R isn't going to change anything...I don't know anything before Reagan to tell you the truth..I've never looked that far back. I just want someone who is going to work for the American people....plain and simple, I don't care who the hell it is...Just support what I WANT. 


DCS - I just want someone who is going to support me, not his/her own ideals...in the long term, I don't care the R or the D...I voted democrat a few terms back...but I just want someone who will represent me!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mumia Abu Jamal St., Ave, Blvd... I signed the petition anyone else?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Truman was an ass...His down sizing of the Military and all his cut's probably would have caused another depression in this country. In fact, he was the Idiot wo disbanded the O.O.S. which was the for father of the C.I.A. today. It was because of this, that we didn't have the intelligence to see the commies massing on the boarder and crossing it on June 25,1950.
> 
> My assessment of Truman was based on his decision to drop the atomic bombs, thereby saving the lives of approximatley 10 _million _soldiers and marines. I didn't say the guy was perfect or always right: I said he was decisive, even though he may have been wrong on occassion (the decision to dump MacArthur, for one).
> 
> ...


Since I'm from the Niagara Frontier, cold and snow do not deter me. Again, I misinterpreted your post (see above). You have no reason to question my honor and the people I work with know that when the poop hits the fan, I'm right there with everyone else. If you did carry my carcass back for my family, they (and I) would have appreciated it.

I'd ask my marine buddy about that, but Sergeant Paul V. Conway (MSP ret) is dead of brain cancer. I'd refer you to my other marine buddy, Sergeant Dominic R. Scalese (Cambridge PD, ret), my local drill instructor and veteran of Iwo, but he is dead as well.

In any event, I apologize for misinterpreting your post: I'm just sick to death with this affinity for McCain and Giuliani: they are not conservatives, they are RINO's and they will do whatever the dems would do.

Let's get back on topic.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Police Officer Daniel J. Faulkner 
*Philadelphia Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 9, 1981
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* 4699
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 9, 1981
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; .38 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Convicted of murder
Officer Faulkner was shot and killed while making a traffic stop.

Officer Faulkner stopped the driver of a light blue Volkswagen at the corner of Thirteenth Street and Locust Street for driving the wrong way down a one-way street. Officer Faulkner had the driver exit the vehicle.

http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=4764


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

We want Rudy...we want Rudy.


----------

